# Say hello to Hector!!



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Well my new little man arrived this afternoon! I'm well chuffed with him, he's gorgeous!! Just had to share a few pics with you all :2thumb:























































Hope you like him! : victory:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

:2thumb::2thumb: also forgot to say cos I'm soooo excited a huge huge thank you to Ali (Fantapants) for being breeding Mummy and also to Steve the courier man from SW Animal Couriers

I cannot praise either of these two enough for everything - both very professional, brilliant, helpful and friendly service from them both.

And Ali, Steve said Hectors the friendliest little guy he's seen and what a lovely job you'd done with him so a big thumbs up to you both from me thank you!!! :notworthy::notworthy:

Ohhh and Hecto Squidgley said to say thank you too! : victory:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Awwwwwww bless he is a sweet lil guy :flrt:


----------



## elle.bee (May 26, 2009)

Lovely hoggy such a dark mask it's beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww very cute!! :flrt:

I like the name as well =D


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Aww Mrs M this hoggy takes the hoggy biscuit! I love him I love him! Congrats you, I know you've been excited for a looooong time!


----------



## nigels mommy (Oct 6, 2008)

mrs m hes lovely:flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Gorgeous hoggie:no1:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Awww Mrs M! He is a very handsome little chap! I love his dark mask! Gorgeous hog!
I'll have some piccies to share this weekend but shhhh! It's a secret :lol2:


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Mrs M what can I say except* I WANT ONE, I WANT YOUR HOGGIE, AWWW* *THAT FACE IS TO DIE FOR. IF YOU EVER FEEL THE NEED TO LET ME BABY SIT AM YOUR GIRL, MIND YOU A MAY NOT GIVE HIM BACK.*

*Its no wonder you got sooooooo excited av gotta have one and be in your gang. x x x x x x *

*CHRISTMAS IS COMING!!!!!!! x x x x x*

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

He is as gorgeous as Sparky (also from Ali).

I was only thinking about you today and wondering if you had him yet.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

wow, looks cute


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh what a cute hedgehog!!!!! Mrs Mental didnt realise you kept hedgehogs as well as torts!!!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

What a cutie :flrt:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

he is ace


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh my lord.....how cute is little Hector Squidgley :flrt::flrt: Mrs M you have to bring him round for cuddles....else I'll be down there with my camies on to hognap him :lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh my god that is the cutest thing I've seen in ages!!!


----------



## RankinsDragons12 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice hedgehog you got there Mrs. M!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

:2thumb: thanks guys - suffice to say I am just a tad pleased with the gorgeous guy!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

those pictures deffinatley show off his cuteness!

steph, i am so glad that you like him and that he has settled so well for you.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Yep I'm totally in love with the little guy! :flrt::flrt:

Dont know about settling in - he rules the roost I tell ya!!! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------

